# Classical Education Resources



## TylerRay (Oct 19, 2016)

Does anyone know of a good book on Classical Education that does NOT follow the Dorothy Sayers theory of stages of learning (Grammar State, Logic Stage, and Rhetoric Stage)?


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 20, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Oct 20, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> Does anyone know of a good book on Classical Education that does NOT follow the Dorothy Sayers theory of stages of learning (Grammar State, Logic Stage, and Rhetoric Stage)?



The Trivium pattern of education is ancient; do you mean her specific application of it?


----------



## Megs (Oct 20, 2016)

I haven't read it, but this book might be helpful to you: Trivium Mastery: The Intersection of Three Roads: How to Give Your Child an Authentic Classical Home Education. It doesn't look like it necessarily promotes the three stages idea.

Also, Charlotte Mason is a classical approach that doesn't use a strict Trivium division. The best online resources for CM are Ambleside Online and Simply Charlotte Mason.

There is also a 3R's classical approach a la Robinson Curriculum. Their website has lots of free articles and there is lots of information on their approach online. My homeschool blog has several posts if you're interested -- go to my main blog and it is in the sidebar (Kernels of Wheat).

I use ideas from Charlotte Mason and the Robinson Curriculum in my homeschool with great success, so if you have any questions let me know!


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 20, 2016)

Jeri Tanner said:


> TylerRay said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of a good book on Classical Education that does NOT follow the Dorothy Sayers theory of stages of learning (Grammar State, Logic Stage, and Rhetoric Stage)?
> ...



The idea of the disciplines within the Trivium being treated of stages of learning was new with Sayers. In the older model, the entire Trivium was studied for all of primary education as a preparation for the Quadrivium in secondary education.


----------

